
A simple, possibly correct LR parser for C11 [pdf] - desiderantes
https://jhjourdan.mketjh.fr/pdf/jourdan2017simple.pdf
======
__s
A simple, possibly correct, implementation:
[https://github.com/jhjourdan/C11parser](https://github.com/jhjourdan/C11parser)

------
conistonwater
> _Here, if the else branch is attached to the second if construct, then the
> last occurrence of T must denote a variable, which implies that the program
> is syntactically invalid. One might therefore interpret paragraph 6.8.4.1,
> §3 as dictating that the else branch be attached to the first if construct.
> Under this interpretation, the last occurrence of T would denote a typedef
> name, and the program would be syntactically valid._

That's pretty cool.

